# [kde] entre otras no arranca (cerrado)

## hakd0c

Tengo una amd64 con kde 3.4.1 y kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r6

con el kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 todo iba perfecto pero actualize al r6 y el kdm no me arranca el kde, si arranco con el r4 si me lo coje.

Haciendo un startx si me arranca el kde con el kernel r6.

la configuracion del xorg la hice con xorgcfg -config cambiando las opciones del raton que no lo detectaba bien, pero me sale como si fueran 256 colores y cuando enciendo el firefox todo se queda de unos colores muy xungos hasta que lo cierroLast edited by hakd0c on Sat Sep 24, 2005 5:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DDrDark

Podrias postear tu xorg.conf para ver si hay algun error?

----------

## juanma

Bueno, si el r4 te funciona todo bien tampoco veo una razón para irte al r6, a fin de cuentas poco más o menos serán lo mismo.

Hay un viejo dicho "si funciona no lo toques". De todas formas y por lo que comentas, ¿usas una tarjeta Radeon? Tal vez debas volver a compilar los drivers para tu nuevo kernel (si usas nvidia con los drivers de nvidia más de lo mismo).

¿Has probado a configurar la tarjeta como genérica y arrancar luego las X?

No sé, prueba un poco las cosas, postea el xorg.conf como te dicen y veamos a ver en que queda todo esto xD.

Salud!

----------

## hakd0c

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

#   Load  "dri"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   option   "CoreKeyboard"

   option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   option   "XkbModel" "pc105"

   option   "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option   "CorePointer"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"       # <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                 # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"      # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"     # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"           # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"     # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"    # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"      # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"             # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"       # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"       # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"            # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"    # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"        # <str>

        #Option     "RegistryBinary"        # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HorizSync"             # <str>

        #Option     "VertRefresh"           # <str>

        #Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite"    # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Depth   24

#      Modes   "1280x1024" "1024x768"

#   EndSubSection   

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Todo vino un dia con el sonido, que dejo de funcionar, volvi a seguir los pasos del alsa pero seguia sin funcionar. Vi que hava una nueva version de kernel y lo compile

la targeta de video es una nvidia y ya volvi a seguir los pasos de la guia de nvidia de gentoo[/code]

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Creo que te faltan los verticales y horizontales del monitor prueba con los básicos a ver:

```

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      320   240     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "WSE"

        ModelName    "WSE86K"

        HorizSync    30-50

        VertRefresh  50-100

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

```

----------

## M0M0

Bienvenido al grupo de "tengo problemas con los drivers binarios de nvidia y no se por qué".  A mi ma pasa lo mismo, la tarjeta no me saca más de 256 colores.  Lo más curioso es que despues de actualizar dos veces el núcleo, de versión de drivers, reconfigurar y demás no he sido capaz de arreglarlo.

Ahora uso el driver nv y va que chuta.  Suerte, que por lo menos tengas más que yo.

PD.  No creo que sea ningún problema del monitor.  El monitor o casca del todo o se ve bien.

----------

## hakd0c

Como este ordenador aun solo sirve para pruebas y aprovechando que la salida de gentoo 2005.1 decidi empezar de zero.

Con el driver nv todo funciona correctamente pero a la que le digo que me meta el driver nvidia ya no arranca por defecto el kdm.

en el log de kdm me saca esto:

Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failde to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

para la instalacion segui los pasos de la Guia de nvidia gentoo.

Como puedo saber si me carga los modulos?

----------

## frodoweb

1. emerge nvidia-kernel

2. modprobe nvidia

lsmod

echo "nvidia" >> /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

Paso 1 y 2 cada vez que se cambia de kernel

----------

## hakd0c

Ya probe con todas sus sugerencias y sigue haciendo lo mismo, el driver generico nv anda perfecto a la que le pongo el de nvidia ya no arranca el modo grafico en el inicio. Ya no se que mas darle

kdm.log

```

********************************************************************************

Note that your system uses syslog. All of kdm's internally generated messages

(i.e., not from libraries and external programs/scripts it uses) go to the

daemon.* syslog facility; check your syslog configuration to find out to which

file(s) it is logged. PAM logs messages related to authentication to authpriv.*.

********************************************************************************

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 x86_64 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux zeus 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 Tue Aug 16 14:17:38 CEST 2005 x86_64

Build Date: 16 August 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Aug 29 11:48:45 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

```

zeus david # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               4050332  0

```

xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen   "Screen0" 

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option "XkbLayout"   "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option    "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     310   230   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "PHL"

   ModelName    "PHILIPS 107S"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 71.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VideoRam   266144

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"

   BusID   "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option "CalcAlgorithm" "CheckDesktopGeometry"

   Option   "DPMS" "true"

   Option   "NvAGP"   "1"

   Option   "NoLogo" "False"

   Option   "RenderAccel"   "on"

   Option    "Coolbits" "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   8

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      ViewPort 0 0

      Virtual   0 0

   EndSubsection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth 16

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      ViewPort 0 0

      Virtual   0 0

   EndSubsection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth 24

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      ViewPort 0 0

      Virtual   0 0

   EndSubsection

EndSection

```

----------

## mad93

Puede ser una tonteria, pero /usr/src/linux apunta al nuevo kernel no?

----------

## hakd0c

Si si, /usr/src/linux apunta al kernel compilado

----------

## Stolz

Siento parece pesado, pero es que al igual que a los otros foreros me resulta muy extraño la situacion. ¿Seguro que has remergido nvidia-kernel habiendo arrancado con el nuevo kernel?

Yo haria lo siguiente:

-Arranca con el nuevo kernel

-Comprueba que efectivamente estas con el nuevo kernel usando el comando

```
# uname -a
```

-Borra cualquier rastro de nvidia de la lista de modulos 

```
# rmmod -v nvidia

# /etc/init.d/xdm zap
```

-Asegurate de que /usr/src/linux apunta al nuevo kernel y no al viejo

```
# ls -dl /usr/src/linux
```

-Reemerge los paquetes nvidia-kernel y nvidia-glx (lo del glx solo es por si da la casualidad de que ha cambiado de version) 

```
# emerge  -av nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

-Ejecuta

```
# modprobe -v nvidia
```

-Inicicia XDM 

```
/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

Si con todo eso sigue sin funcinar, prueba un nuevo kernel. La version gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r9 ya está marcada cono estable.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## esteban_conde

Sacado de /etc/init.d/xdm

 *Quote:*   

> depend() {
> 
>         use xfs hotplug
> 
> }
> ...

 

La sugerencia es emerger hotplug si no lo has hecho, la verdad es que puede ser cualquier cosa de las que te han dicho.

----------

## hakd0c

Como puedo saber si el entorno grafico me lo ha encendido con el modulo de nvidia??

Les cuento.

Despues de emerger hotplug, que no lo tenia puesto, apago el ordenador y lo vuelvo a encender y me sigue haciendo lo mismo. Luego apago y vuelvo a encender el xdm y el entorno grafico arranca. Enciendo el firefox y se queda todo de un color rarisimo.

Si vuelvo a apagar el ordenador el xdm no enciende, pero si lo enciendo a mano si, con el mismo xorg.conf. Con lo cual ahora no se si me enciende con el driver de nvidia o no.

PD Tambien segui los pasos marcados por stolz

----------

## frodoweb

si se iniciara con nvidia no lo preguntarias pues verias un logo enorme de nvidia antes de iniciar el entorno. Aun asi por si las moscas (glxinfo | grep direct = Direct Rendering: yes)

Saludos

----------

## hakd0c

a glxinfo |grep direct

me responde.

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

----------

## Stolz

Pues ese mensaje te dice que no tienes cargada la aceleración. Insisito ¿seguistes los pasos que te indiqué antes? ¿Las comprobaciones fueron positivas? En concreto, ¿cual es la salida de los siguienets comandos una vez que te da el fallo?

```
# rmmod -v nvidia 

# uname -a

# ls -dl /usr/src/linux

# modprobe -v nvidia
```

Prueba con esta configuracion de la tarjeta, que en la configuracion que estás usando hay cosas que no pintan nada donde las tienes:

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Option   "NvAGP"   "1"

   Option   "RenderAccel"   "True"

   Option    "Coolbits" "1"

EndSection
```

Saludozzzzz

----------

## hakd0c

Una vez peta:

```

#rmmod -v nvidia

rmod nvidia,wait=no

```

```

#uname -a

Linux zeus 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 Tue Aug 16 14:17:38 CEST 2005 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ AuthtnticAMD GNU/linux

```

```

#ls -dl /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Aug 16 º3:50 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

```

```

#modprobe -v nvidia

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/video/nvidia.ko

```

----------

## hakd0c

bueno estuve un tiempo fuera y no pude contestar.

Segui todos sus pasos, segui los pasos marcados en https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-376549.html y sigue sin funcionar, con lo que creo que el problema es de mi compilacion del kernel.

Que cosas son imprescindibles y que recomendables de marcar y donde tengo que encontrar-lo para compilar un kernel con soporte agp y para nvidia en una arquitectura x86_64

----------

## dotinmouth

Lo que voy a decir quizas no sirva para nada, pero ya que la guia gentoo dice que hay que hacerlo asi....Despues de emerger nvidia-glx (esto ya deberia bajar por si solo el paquete nvidia-kernel) hay que hacer modprobe nvidia, echo nvidia /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, modueles-uptade, configurar xorg.cong y hacer opengl-update nvidia. Estoy seguro que no sera eso pero weno. Otra cosa de la que estoy casi seguro es de que estaras en el grupo "video", si no es asi: gpasswd -a youruser video. Y acabamos con una ultima tonteria. En la seccion de la targeta grafica siempre tengo que poner una opcion para que me vaya bien: Option "DPMS" "on". De todas formas como ya dije no creo que ninguno de estos sea tu caso, y yo diria que todo se debe a una mala configuracion del kernel. 

 *hakd0c wrote:*   

> bueno estuve un tiempo fuera y no pude contestar.
> 
> Segui todos sus pasos, segui los pasos marcados en https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-376549.html y sigue sin funcionar, con lo que creo que el problema es de mi compilacion del kernel.
> 
> Que cosas son imprescindibles y que recomendables de marcar y donde tengo que encontrar-lo para compilar un kernel con soporte agp y para nvidia en una arquitectura x86_64

 

La verdad esq no vendria mal una guia buena en la que expliquen paso por paso todo, que yo siempre utilizo genkernel y es un asquito ver todo lo que mete. Si la encuentras avisa please   :Wink: 

----------

## hakd0c

Estoy feliz en anunciar que ya me funciona!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He vuelto a compilar el kernel, he vuelto a seguir sus pasos, y al final de todo funciona.

Por desgracia no sabria decir que toqué para que a nadie mas le ocurra.

Porcierto gracias a todos

----------

